# Installazione Bacula

## rdivincenzo

Compilando bacula da sorgenti dopo aver dato il 

```
# make
```

ottengo a video la seguente:

```
==>Entering directory /root/bacula-5.0.2/src/stored

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/bacula-5.0.2/src/stored'

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `../cats/libbacsql.la', needed by `bscan'.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/bacula-5.0.2/src/stored'                           

  ====== Error in /root/bacula-5.0.2/src/stored ======

```

Semprerebbe che libbacsql.la cercato da bscan sia mancante ....

Come posso risolvere?

----------

## rdivincenzo

Suppongo che l'origine del problema sia qui:

```

Making libbacsql.la ...                                                                                                                        

/root/bacula-5.0.2/libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link /usr/bin/g++    -o libbacsql.la mysql.lo bdb.lo dbi.lo sql.lo sql_cmds.lo sql_create.lo sql_delete.lo sql_find.lo sql_get.lo sql_list.lo sql_update.lo sqlite.lo postgresql.lo ingres.lo myingres.lo bvfs.lo -export-dynamic -rpath /usr/lib64 -release 5.0.1 -L/usr/lib/mysql -lmysqlclient_r -lz                                                                                 

/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient_r.so when searching for -lmysqlclient_r                                       

/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient_r.a when searching for -lmysqlclient_r                                        

/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lmysqlclient_r                                                                                                       

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status                                                                                                            

make[1]: *** [libbacsql.la] Error 1                                                                                                            

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/bacula-5.0.2/src/cats'                                                                                       

  ====== Error in /root/bacula-5.0.2/src/cats ======

```

Googolando ho cercato che cosa potesse causare 

```

/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient_r.so when searching for -lmysqlclient_r   

```

e ho appreso che è un problema di architettura.

Ho anche modificato la ricga seguente del Makefile 

```

DB_LIBS = -L/usr/lib/mysql -lmysqlclient_r -lz

```

con 

```

DB_LIBS = -L/usr/lib64/mysql -lmysqlclient_r -lz

```

che sul mio sistema è presente, ma come si può vedre dall'output postato sopra lui va a cercare la lib sempre in /usr/lib/mysql .

----------

## devilheart

e un semplice "emerge bacula" dopo l'opportuno smascheramento?

----------

## bi-andrea

Non conosco il tuo grado d'esperianza, perchè fai una compilazione partendo dalla tripletta ./configure , make , make install in teoria s'installa dal sorgente, ma penso sia sistemato diverso nel sistema.

Con Porthole ho provato a fare una ricerca non trovo nulla su di lui, quindi è un sorgente esterno, l'albero di Portage ha dei file di testo dove ci sono le informazioni dei sorgenti (puoi controllare allimite anche come sono fatti quei testi da capirne il meccanismo), se controlli quando emerge installa i sorgenti, se resci a fare un copia incolla di ./configure in un editor di testo.

Con quei parametri per ./configure penso che lo sistemi per il tuo sistema, che non crea make, per me non riesce a sodisfare una dipendenza, prova a sistemare il sorgente in /usr/portage/distrfiles e fare un file di testo nell'albero di portage  fai un emerge bacula e vedere cosa fa..........

----------

## canduc17

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> e un semplice "emerge bacula" dopo l'opportuno smascheramento?

 Se ha amd64 non deve neanche smascherarlo: http://znurt.org/search.php?search=&q=bacula&x=0&y=0

----------

## rdivincenzo

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> e un semplice "emerge bacula" dopo l'opportuno smascheramento?

 

No ho scaricato i sorgenti da bacula.org per ottenere la versione più aggiornata e mi sono attenuto al manuale.

----------

## canduc17

L'ultima versione di bacula (la 5.0.2) e' stabile in portage per amd64.

Se non ti risulta e' perche' non hai portage aggiornato, quindi dai un

```
emerge --sync
```

Se hai un sistema x86, ti basta aggiungere la riga 

```
=app-backup/bacula-5.0.2-r2
```

ad /usr/portage/package.keywords e dopo dai emerge bacula.

Quando installi qualcosa su qualunque distribuzione linux, assicurati sempre che si possa fare tramite il gestore dei pacchetti prima...

La triade ./configure, make, make install e' solo per i casi disperati...

----------

## ago

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> L'ultima versione di bacula (la 5.0.2) e' stabile in portage per amd64.
> 
> Se non ti risulta e' perche' non hai portage aggiornato, quindi dai un
> 
> ```
> ...

 

effettivamente i devs si fanno in quattro per tenere gli ebuilds aggiornati  :Very Happy:  ....sarebbe un peccato non usufruire del loro lavoro  :Very Happy: 

cmq se usi eix, un 

```
eix-sync
```

 sarebbe meglio ancora

----------

## Zizo

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> L'ultima versione di bacula (la 5.0.2) e' stabile in portage per amd64.

 

Non solo  :Smile:  Nemmeno farlo apposta il giorno stesso bacula-5.0.2-r1 è stato stabilizzato anche per x86.

 *Il changelog di bacula wrote:*   

> 24 Jun 2010; Christian Faulhammer <fauli@gentoo.org>
> 
> bacula-5.0.2-r1.ebuild:
> 
> stable x86, bug 282020

 

----------

## Kernel78

 *rdivincenzo wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*   e un semplice "emerge bacula" dopo l'opportuno smascheramento? 
> 
> No ho scaricato i sorgenti da bacula.org per ottenere la versione più aggiornata e mi sono attenuto al manuale.

 

Scusa ma voler installare qualcosa senza usare gli strumenti della distribuzione mi sembra un argomento decisamente in contrasto con la distribuzione stessa ...

Se non concordi con la mia decisione puoi contattarmi in mp

----------

